

People and Pine Cones: URX’s Y Combinator Story - jmilinovich
http://jmilinovich.com/people-and-pine-cones-urxs-ycombinator-story/

======
physcab
I'm curious to know more about how you got your domain name. How did you find
out who the owner was? It couldn't have been as simple as looking at the WHOIS
and picking up a phone right?

~~~
jmilinovich
Believe it or not, the owner at the time had a public WHOIS record. I sent
them an email expressing interest in buying the domain, and they replied
within 10 minutes. From there, we got on the phone and the rest was history.

------
_pius
What a great story, thanks for sharing it.

